
Google Buys AdMob For $750 Million In Stock - mjfern
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-to-acquire-mobile-ad-network-admob-for-750-million-in-stock-2009-11
======
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=931306>

